# [HW] ATI Radeon 9200SE vs NVIDIA GeForce4 440MX [RISOLTO]

## Bengio

Salve,

se aveste una ATI Radeon 9200SE e vi proponessero di fare il cambio con una NVIDIA GeForce4 440MX cosa fareste?

Ormai sono stufo dei problemi, dei ritardi e delle limitazioni dei drivers che fornisce la ATI ma non sono molto aggiornato sulle schede video in commercio e vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate voi.

Considerate che non ho nessun SO MS ed entrambe supportano l'AGP8.

Salut,

Bengio

/edit: ho cambiato il tag del titolo

----------

## X-Drum

le ho avute entrambe, sotto linux le prestazioni sono quasi equivalenti, se vuoi un pizzico di boost e stabilità devi prendere la Geforce perche' allo stao attuale i nuovi drivers ati non ti garantiscono ne prestazioni ne stabilita...

/me a droppato una radeon 9550 in favore di una Geforce FX 5700 e adesso

ho un incremento delle prestazioni del 55%  :Neutral: 

è una scelta difficile

----------

## gutter

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> se aveste una ATI Radeon 9200SE e vi proponessero di fare il cambio con una NVIDIA GeForce4 440MX cosa fareste?

 

Lo farei senza pensarci due volte  :Wink: 

----------

## unarana

Io terrei la 9200 usando però i driver free anche per il 3D, tanto è supportata.

Con la GeForce sarei costretto a mettere i driver closed, ed a qualsiasi cosa closed sono un po allergico   :Laughing: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Onip

io non so come vada la radeon xkè non ne ho mai avute, xò ti posso dire che la nvidia coi driver closed va più che bene, ce l'ho anche io uguale

----------

## Bengio

@unarana

Ma con le ati non potrò provare il progetto glass.... della sun e non posso nemmeno vedere gli orpelli grafici di xorg. Con la ati, ogni tanto faccio una partita a quake3 e non posso andare nemmeno a 800x600 poichè sento che risponde più lentamente ai miei comandi. Vorrei sapere uno dei vantaggi che avrei optando per la ati..  :Crying or Very sad: 

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## unarana

glass l'ho usato con la mia 8500 aiw (driver free + gatos per il multimedia)   :Laughing:  e ti assicuro che per andare va (non l'ho potuto provare a fondo perchè non riuscivo a far andare la tastiera)

Sinceramente, tranne che qualche giochetto open   :Cool:  , non uso il pc per giocare quindi sotto quake non ti saprei dire come va

per gli orpelli grafici di xorg... beh siamo ancora all'inizio... dai diamo tempo di migliorare lo sviluppo, comunque qualcosa andava   :Razz:  (vabbè... ora esagero un po)

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## unarana

Uno dei vantaggi di rimanere con la 9200 (e non in generale con ati, ma solo con le ati supportate dai Dri) è quello di usare Software Open Source!!! E scusa se è poco...

Comunque non ho capito se hai solo usato i closed o se hai anche provato i free

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> se aveste una ATI Radeon 9200SE e vi proponessero di fare il cambio con una NVIDIA GeForce4 440MX cosa fareste?
> 
> Ormai sono stufo dei problemi, dei ritardi e delle limitazioni dei drivers che fornisce la ATI ma non sono molto aggiornato sulle schede video in commercio e vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate voi.
> ...

 

io ho svenduto la mia ATI RADEON 72xx in favore di una vecchia nVIDIA GF2, e mente con ATI non riuscivo a farci nulla di grafico, ora con nVIDIA (nonostante il chipset vetusto) ci faccio CG, 3D Eendering e quanto di + osceno si possa pretendere da una workstation grafica. E' un peccato però. perchè sotto Win la ATI 72xx era una scheggia con il rendering 3D   :Confused: 

----------

## Bengio

@unarana

È da quando è uscita quella versione di xorg che non era supportata da ati closed che uso i moduli open, aspettando il momento di ripassare ai closed.

Vedi, abito in casa con altre quattro persone ed ogni tanto una partitina veloce la facciamo volentieri ...  :Smile: 

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## jikko

guarda io ho una gf4 440mx da 64mb leggi nella firma i fps.

con una 9000 (che e' in sostanza lo stesso chip grafico della 9200) non ho mai raggiunto simili prestazioni................

update

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma con le ati non potrò provare il progetto glass.... della sun e non posso nemmeno vedere gli orpelli grafici di xorg
> 
> 

 

gli orpelli di xorg sono transset e company?

guarda il progetto glass3d fa mooolta fatica a girare anche con quella gf che ti hanno proposto.......

----------

## Bengio

Ragazzi, vi ringrazio dell'aiuto.  :Smile: 

Se nessuno riuscirà a convincermi penso proprio che passerò alla geforce. Ho ancora circa un'ora.

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## unarana

@ jikko

19518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3903.600 FPS con una ati 8500 aiw (come benchmark glxgear fa decisamente c......) cpu Athlon 64 3000+ 

@ Bengio

Se hai deciso comunque di usare driver closed, tanto vale che usi nvidia visto che li rilascia decisamente migliori... io (e sottolineo opinione personale) preferirei comprarmi una playstation usata pur di non usare driver closed   :Laughing: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jikko

o.t.unarana ha scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @ jikko 
> 
> 19518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3903.600 FPS con una ati 8500 aiw (come benchmark glxgear fa decisamente c......) cpu Athlon 64 3000+
> ...

 

con driver open source o con driver ati? (mi sa i primi...) e con che kernel?

----------

## unarana

2.6.10-gentoo-r6

drivers Free (mai usati i closed)

Xorg 6.8.0-r4

questo quanto inserito in xorg.conf riguardo la scheda video

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AGPMode"      "4"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "True"

   Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

   Option      "DynamicClocks"   "true"

   ChipID      0x514c

EndSection

```

questo è l' lspci

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R200 BB [Radeon All in Wonder 8500DV] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 8500 AIW DV Edition

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=ff4a0000]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Memory at ff4e0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at ff4d0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *unarana wrote:*   

> @ jikko
> 
> 19518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3903.600 FPS con una ati 8500 aiw (come benchmark glxgear fa decisamente c......) cpu Athlon 64 3000+ 

 

Si ma con la finestra di glxgear nascosta?

----------

## unarana

ho provato a mettere la finestra con le ruote in secondo piano e: 416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 83.200 FPS  :Question:   :Question: 

Non dovrebbe essere al contrario?????

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## unarana

Se rimetto la fnestra in primo piano ottengo valori coerenti con quelli di prima... 

Boh???

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Salve,
> 
> se aveste una ATI Radeon 9200SE e vi proponessero di fare il cambio con una NVIDIA GeForce4 440MX cosa fareste? 
> ...

 

Per quello che riguarda il "prezzo" le due schede si equivalgono (indicativamente 40-50¤)

Per qullo che riguarda le prestazioni il discorso è più complesso.

Le versioni "SE" di ATI sono economiche e quindi limitate rispetto alle rispettive versioni "full" così come lo sono le versioni MX ed LE per NVidia, a quanto pare però le limitazioni prestazionali delle Radeon rispetto quelle delle GeForce sembrano  molto più marcate (per i test guarda vga charts su tom's hardware italia).

Passando ai dati di fatto, entrambe le schede hanno supporto a OpenGL 1.4(?)  ma le GeForce sono notoriamente più performanti con OpenGL che con DirectX (per le ATI è l'opposto) e questa caratteristica si fa sentire parecchio nel 3D su Linux. Per esperienza personale posso dirti che un Radeon9600-256ddr ha quasi le stesse prestazioni di una FX5700LE-256ddr (versione ridotta della FX5700). 

Se a questo aggiungi il fatto che i driver NVidia sono anni luce avanti a quelli ATI tanto da permettere a  mio fratello di fa girare Quake3, Unreal Tournament 2003 e 2004 ed Xorg6.8 con effetti speciali attivati su una GeForce2MX440-64sdr, concorderai con me che la scelta più logica è NVidia.

Per il discorso driver closed non mi pronuncio, chi è "sensibile" a queste problematiche probabilmente non terrà conto del rapporto prezzo/prestazioni della scheda grafica che va ad acquistare, altri invece potrebbero chiudere un occhio ed acquistare una GeForce  :Smile:  .

Mi sento di consigliarti la GeForce anche per un'altro motivo,  le due schede di cui parli non sono proprio recenti, questo fa si che quando ATI finalmente porterà i propri driver al livello qualitativo di quelli di NVidia, probabilmente per te sarà di nuovo ora di cambiare scheda grafica.

Carpe diem (o come cavolo si scrive) !

Ciao.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dico la mia. Se vuoi una configurazione facile e veloce (del 3D) allora vai su nvidia secondo me meglio supportate anche se con driver closed. Comunque io non uso il 3D quindi qualsiasi scheda con una risoluzione ragionevole per me e' piu' che ottima

----------

## Bengio

Grazie a tutti, il dado e tratto.

Per adesso scrivo con una matrox mystique pci, un vero pezzo d'antiquariato   :Smile: , e domani mi porteranno la scheda nvidia.

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## Bengio

Felicemente vi scrivo da una postazione con scheda video nvidia!!  :Very Happy: 

Dopo qualche problema con l'installazione (non funzionano gli ultimi nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx),

ho provato quake3 a 1024x768 e va senza scatti.

glxgear -->  ~1500 = ~il doppio di prima

e pensare che è una scheda agp4, figuriamoci cosa si potrebbe ottenere con le moderne schede ati. Peccato per lei, ha perso un cliente, e lo ero da almeno 8anni  :Twisted Evil: 

Grazie di nuovo a tutti,

Bengio

PS: Dovrei mettere risolto al titolo??  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Si metti il tag [risolto] comunque.

----------

## Bengio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Si metti il tag [risolto] comunque.

 

fatto.

Bengio

----------

## Tiro

anch'io mi trovo nella situazione di dover scegliere. Vorrei aggiornare la scheda video (radeon 7000). Avevo pensato ad una radeon 9250 (chip r200 credo) ma leggendo il post mi pare di capire che le nvidia siano più performanti a causa degli ottimi driver...allo stato attuale le cose sono forse cambiate??

----------

## gutter

Se ti serve l'accelerazione 3D e vuoi che ti funzioni attualmente puoi usare SOLO nvidia.

----------

## Tiro

ok grazie!  :Wink:  affare fatto!

----------

